# Adobe führt automatisches Update für Reader ein



## Newsfeed (9 April 2010)

Mit dem am kommenden Dienstag erscheinenden Sicherheits-Update können Adobe Reader und Acrobat erstmals weitere Updates automatisch laden und ohne Nachfrage installieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

